# Wilson 1 year



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi all,

Wilson's now one year old and we spent the day outside in the sun, such lovely weather for once 

Hope you enjoy the pictures!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Beautiful cat!

We had Blondie out in the garden today too

D xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful cat...lovely pics.


----------



## pettpaintings (Dec 18, 2008)

ohh what a treat Wilson is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Fantastic photos of a lovely cat


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow he got big coraline!!

He's looking stunning, that mane is gorgeous  x


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you all for the nice comments 

Lou, yes he's grown a lot, he's around 14 pounds now and still growing! Attached another picture of him stretching to show off his size :biggrin:


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Coraline said:


> Thank you all for the nice comments
> 
> Lou, yes he's grown a lot, he's around 14 pounds now and still growing! Attached another picture of him stretching to show off his size :biggrin:


He is definitely a stunning lad!! 14 pounds is very very good too  x

Amazing how much they fill out at certain ages, one minute they're gangly and the next they're all muscle and mane lol x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

He's stunning:001_tt1::001_tt1: Beautiful colour. Looks like he enjoyed his day in the garden. Mai Tai went out too but on her harness as she is just too full of curiosity to trust without it even if I'm with her


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

What a gorgeous cat! Such a striking face; love the name too- Wilson is cute!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

awww what a cutie, whats the name for his type of colouring?


----------



## Coraline (Apr 22, 2008)

joote said:


> awww what a cutie, whats the name for his type of colouring?


According to his breeder, he's a blue blotched tabby with white.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Yep he is, and a lovely one at that  x


----------

